# Info on buying fromO the U.S. shipped to Canada



## sphen (Sep 6, 2014)

So am in the process of figuring this out and thought I'd pass along the experience to others so they can avoid the headache. So I found a bow in the classifieds add from a U.S. seller, everything went well, we met at a fair price and he promptly shipped the bow upon receiving payment from paypal. Unfortunately it was shipped through UPS and I didn't know any better to avoid them....now let the headaches start.

So the bow never showed up on time and when I called them up to find out why they said there was an address issue, no worries, it happens. However, I almost vomitted when they informed me there was a $140 C.O.D. charge that I would have to pay. Basically brokerage, import, and taxes. Now I don't think it's cool that the government requires taxes paid on used items bought in the U.S. but whatever, atleast I can understand that. But that still only accounts for $50 ish of the charges. The rest is a fee administered by UPS to clear the item through the border. A FEE THAT IS ENTIRELY AVOIDABLE! From what I understand I can go to the local Canada Border Service Agency office and have the duty and taxes covered there. Once that is done I can then take that proof of payment and pick up my package from UPS. For about $80 less! Anyways, I just wanted to pass the following words of wisdom along to my fellow Canadians who might be purchasing from the U.S:

1) Have your item shipped by USPS, it will most likely not be dinged for these fees.
2) If you have to go through UPS or FedEx then expect these fees, especially if you are paying their cheapest ground delivery option
3) If you still have to go with UPS or FedEx then know that these fees apply to anything (INCLUDING GIFTS) valued over $60. Use the calculator here to get a general guess at what you will be paying: http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/travel-voyage/dte-acl/est-cal-eng.html
4) If you still have to pay these fees then know you do not have to pay it through UPS or FedEx who will gouge you! When the package arrives at your door, refuse it stating you will clear it yourself at the local cbsa office. Get the tracking number and invoice stating the item value. Go to your local cbsa office that will allow you to self clear (airports are good) and pay there. A listing of offices can be found through the website: http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/
5)Take proof of payment and go pick up your package.
6) Never use UPS again.

I'm still in process and that is simply what I found online, I'll update as it goes if others are interested.


----------



## Cdn-3d (Sep 14, 2014)

UPS! never use them NEVER, always ask if the shipper uses them. They basically "F" you over. F stands for "fee" by the way...lol


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep, never touch UPS for anything. I get my stuff shipped to a box in Lewiston NY then go pick it up and do some cheap shopping too.


----------



## sphen (Sep 6, 2014)

Yup, wish I'd known that a month ago. I've used them for small stuff but never got a gouging like this before. I talked to the CBSA office in Barrie and they have confirmed that if I go to their office and pay the fees there it will be less than half what UPS is charging me. Yet another delay in getting this to the door.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

DHL or TNT whenever available,
also if you live in a close proximity it is worth to drive to usaddressinc.com


----------



## Steve Sullivan (Jul 6, 2014)

i had the same problem, except mine was $185 for fees through UPS. couldve bought my same bow brand new in canada almost for the same price. still love the bow and the seller was great, but that fee stuff is bulls**t. plus having to pay the exchange rate, there has to be a cheaper way. thanks for this thread, ill know some different ways for next time if there is one


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

USPS only way I will take a shipment from the USA. Will have to pay tax/duty but I can account for that as it is approx. 15% when I make the purchase. 

UPS are crooks


----------



## nsmitchell (Apr 19, 2011)

Bigjono said:


> Yep, never touch UPS for anything. I get my stuff shipped to a box in Lewiston NY then go pick it up and do some cheap shopping too.


Seems like a long drive from Alberta to NY.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

nsmitchell said:


> Seems like a long drive from Alberta to NY.


You could be right  I might be moving there soon so I'll let you know. Just insist on USPS if you can't get there.


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)

Ups within Canada is ok. Never ups from the usa. Fedex isn't much better. They just send you a bill about a month later. Usps is the only way.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Your better off to pay for a PO Box in the states. Ive had a bow held by customs for over 3 weeks before. Bass pro screws you over with the same brokerage crap fees.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

If you live close to a border crossing, use Kinek.com it allows you to pick thr crossing point closest to you. All for $5 per package...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> If you live close to a border crossing, use Kinek.com it allows you to pick thr crossing point closest to you. All for $5 per package...


That's who I use.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, those of you who do the border-crossing thing: What's the cost in bridge/border crossing fees, and roughly how long does it take to get from the Canadian side to the pickup and back to the Canadian side (assuming no or little traffic)? And what do you pay in taxes/duties for the items, assuming you declare them?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

$3.75 toll to get back to Canada, can't comment on taxes 
It takes me 1hr to get to Lewiston but I always save the trip and combine it with a shopping trip over there so I save on the shopping, save on gas and save in international shipping costs but most of all, save on brokerage. For me to do a cross border trip just to collect a few shafts or points isn't worth it, but if I'm going over anyway it is. The Under Armour outlet on military road is my downfall :-(


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Stash said:


> Just out of curiosity, those of you who do the border-crossing thing: What's the cost in bridge/border crossing fees,


Crossing into Fortress Amerika over Rainbow Bridge is free; $3.50 on the return



> and roughly how long does it take to get from the Canadian side to the pickup and back to the Canadian side (assuming no or little traffic)?


A few minutes if no traffic... provided the humorless border guards who take their "I'm defending Amerika" gig very seriously, don't send you for secondary inspection. 
http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/bwt-taf/menu-eng.html
http://bwt.cbp.gov/



> And what do you pay in taxes/duties for the items,


GST on everything they feel like, except groceries and fuel. 

There isn't a lot of duty any more, thanx to "free" trade. 

If you buy alcohol or tobacco expect to pay, unless it's only a dozen beers. 

I once bought a case of 30 Rolling Rock cans for $15. With duty it came out to $30, which is still $1.39 per can less than here in Kanukistan. Still, going into their office opens up other options for the bored ones to rummage around my car and harass me for whatever they feel like that day. From then on I buy a dozen bottles for $10 and they never send me in. Kills me to lose out on the sweet beer deal, however convenience is worth something. 

http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/mobile/est-cal-eng.html
http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/mobile/rrc-rrp-4-eng.html



> assuming you declare them?


Only a fukking idiot doesn't declare everything. 

Here's why... 
They interview up to 1,100 people a shift. Meaning that after about three shifts, they can spot a liar at 10 paces. Do you _really_ want to become an amateur actor, knowing you can be searched as _thoroughly_ as they want, for as _long_ as they want?

In the decades I've been shufflin across the river, I've learned a few things. Also spoken w a few of them both on and off their job. 

Kanukistan border guards only care about how much money you owe. 
Amareekin border guards mostly care about who's job you're going to take away. 
Both can be self righteous pricks if they choose, and there's sweet fukk all you can do about it. 
Have your passport in your hands and hand it to them as you pull into the booth. 
Have your receipts in your hand, and know your total. 
Know how long you were on the other side. 
Look the officer straight in the eye when answering. Usually I prefer to look at a person's nose, because it looks to them as if I'm looking them straight in the eye. Customs guards I pick one eye and look right into it. I nod my head when I say, "yes" and shake it when I say, "no", as they know how to read body language. Unless you're a pro poker player -- I'm NOT -- they probably pick up your tell before you do. 
Do not volunteer information. They know what they want to know, so wait for them to ask.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Can't remember the last time I went to the US on personal business. I drove a truck for a while about 10 years ago, went over the line several times a week at various crossings, so I got to know the routine. If you have your paperwork in order they (usually) treat truckers a lot better than people on personal business. If you don't have your paperwork in order, you're lower than pond scum. I also had a FAST (Free And Secure Trade) card so I got the express lane for a lot of trips.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I find the American guards way friendlier than the Canadian but in general neither really want to be tax collectors.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I use the U.S. address in Marine City for the Blue Water Ferry. I like it because I don't even have to cross the river, the ferry brings it to the Canadian side for me  Pay the parcel depot $5, go declare it and be on my way. Very seldom have I had to pay duty or taxes on anything. Just depends on the amount being declared


----------



## Cdn-3d (Sep 14, 2014)

4-Fletch.....great post , really, good info , because thats really what is like . During a recent visit to the USA, first time in 10 years , coming back from the rinehart 100, in New York , the border guard was a real prick. 
Twisting our answers around and repeating himself , like he was trying to make us own up to smuggling or something. Then we get searched anyway, guy almost breaks my bowcase trying to force it open. 
Would have been a longer stop I figure, but we were saved by the guy who pulled up beside us , with the 300 ltr gas tank on the back of his F-250 and a unhappy look on his face.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

All I can say is, 95% of my archery kit comes from either the USA or Europe. I get it all shipped to Lewiston and have never had an issue, yet.


----------



## sphen (Sep 6, 2014)

Ok, up date time!

- I GOT MY BOW AND SAVED $80+! WOOT WOOT! Let's continue the process from where I left off:

Ok, so UPS got a little snotty after I decided to clear it myself but it worked out. When you notify them that you will be clearing it yourself they will then tell you they need to call you back later with further information. They won't provide it for you on that call. 

I was on vacation so I didn't get the messages but here is what I found when I got home:

Call 1, Day 1: Call us back we have your information for clearing it yourself.
Call 2, Day 2: Call us back within 24 hours or we're shipping it back. What??!?!?!
Call 3, Day 3: Call us back.

That was it, I immediately called the UPS office and told them to hold it while I made the clearance arrangements. That was Day 4. Not sure if the threat to ship it back was a bluff or if they just hadn't gotten around to it yet but they said they'd hold on to it another week.

Once you get in touch with them they will email you the clearance paperwork you need. I took the paperwork to the border services office in Barrie, it took them 10-15 minutes and I was out of there after paying the taxes. No duty at all. $80+ saved over the UPS charges.

I took the paperwork to the UPS facility holding my bow and it took them 10min to find it and hand it over. FINALLY!

One last tip: Similar to the border guards, provide only the information they ask you for...don't go offering a bunch of other info as you may end up paying more than you expected because you provided details you didn't need to. I had a friendly guy who shot the breeze with me but I'd be surprised if that was the norm.

Summary: Avoid UPS! If you can't, good luck but it should work out.

On the subject of border crossing, I've been across a few times over the years and my only advice is have all your paperwork ready, have your "story" straight. By that I mean know what you're doing, where you're going and why. My wife and I decided to take a spontaneous date night across the border last year. It did not go well when we couldn't really tell the guard what we wanted to do as it was going to be spontaneous...he didn't like that and it quickly turned interrogative. Don't joke around, the sense of humour is trained out of them and it only seemed to piss off the last two guys I talked to. Keep it short, to the point and look them in the face. 

Good luck guys and happy cross border shopping!


----------



## TonyWyssen (Oct 7, 2014)

Not a fan of UPS either, just over 100$ in a box that is dinged up and paint chipped a tiny bit. For a 410$ compound bow 50$ Gst (Gst should only be 5%) and 50$ for brokerage booooo. But shipped to my door that always saves me if I go to a bigger city. Seems like I spend 300$ gas food etc no matter what.


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree 100% with 4 fletch. I go in spurts for ordering stuff from the states. I'm only 20 min from the border, $3 each way and a bit of gas makes it worth not waiting for weeks for items to clear customs, usually free shipping and no brokerage fees...

I have only paid once when declaring stuff in the last few years, works as long as I keep it under $200. The only problem I've had is being searched on my way in if I go to pick up each package individually instead of letting them acumulate for a week or so. Five 15 min trips to the states in a month = one very thorough search of a vehicle!


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

I am down about twice a week Groceries and a tank of Gas way more offset bridge at $3 each way. Beer is a deal but be prepared for $13 a case in duties. Alcohol not worth it basically $1 per once in Tax
Takes about 3 minutes usually at Johnstown/Ogdensburg. Like another guy said here for sure Kinek is the way to go $5 for any package unless on a skid they will keep it for a long time no fee's


----------

